

Microsofts version of Googles Project Glass - tnigtbtnight
http://todaystopthing.com/?p=245

======
8jef
Funniest thing ever. It's always fun to poke at Microsoft. Reminds me of:
<http://www.computerjokes.net/172.asp>

~~~
tnigtbtnight
Sure is! However in all seriousness, they'll probably make a windows phone
version that will be pretty slick.

